# send your used bikes to Africa



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey all! Mike's Bikes has been accepting donations of used bikes (in good condition) to donate to a start-up bike shop in Botswana. If you have a used bike sitting around, why not drop it off at your closest Mike's Bikes? The lat day for this bike drive is April 9th, so don't hesitate!

Details about this cool program here:

http://mikesbikes.com/page.cfm?PageID=294


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

how about frames, wheels, and misc parts? road and mountain i assume?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

this from Mike's Bikes:

_Thanks for posting, Lorri. I don't have an account with Road Bike Review, so if you happen to get the chance please respond that we only have the ability to deal with bikes for this round. Frames and parts might be a possibility down the road, but not at the moment.

Cheers,

Davin Pukulis

Creative Director

Mike's Bikes

(888) 696-BIKE Retail Stores

(415) 456-2402 Fax

(415) 454-6921, x122 Direct
www.MikesBikes.com_


----------

